
'Chiefs, Thieves, and Priests': Matt Ridley on the causes of poverty and prosperity  - jbrun
http://www.reason.com/news/show/130848.html
======
jayamohan
jbrun you found a very good article, it has lot of points that are very
similar to that of my own. Thanks for posting this.

